# How to print t-shirts for fun and profit!



## theSandwichman (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi Folks,

We just buy the book "How to print t-shirts for fun and profit!" and we did'nt received it already. We know there is some plans to build our own material... Do you know if there a plan to build a exposure unit in this book?

Thx in advance!

Yanick


----------



## pantheon (Apr 15, 2008)

Yes, there are plans for an exposure box unit...page 47 in the book. Good luck.


----------



## theSandwichman (Feb 28, 2008)

pantheon said:


> Yes, there are plans for an exposure box unit...page 47 in the book. Good luck.


Thx pantheon... I can't wait to read it.


----------



## ash213 (Feb 19, 2009)

is this book any good? worth buying?


----------



## LCE (Jan 18, 2007)

ash213 said:


> is this book any good? worth buying?


It's worth it. Go on eBay to get better prices.


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

I have had the book for some time now and it has been helpful but no more than the t-shirt forums, Youtube, or any other Screen printing books for that matter.

The plans for the screen printing press in the book is plastered all over the internet as well as the exposure unit. 

Again the book is helpful but you will soon see that you also need other resources as well. 


Katrina


----------



## InkedApparel (Mar 18, 2009)

> The plans for the screen printing press in the book is plastered all over the internet as well as the exposure unit.


Katrina ,
do you know any links for plans for a good exposure unit with a vacum system?

Thanks

Inked


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

chatchat94 said:


> Do you know if this book exists to buy in ebook (pdf) ?


There isn't one listed on screenprinters.net or amazon.com, so no. If there was a digital version it would be available from at least one of those sources.


----------



## ino (Jan 23, 2007)

chatchat94 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Do you know if this book exists to buy in ebook (pdf) ?
> Because shipping to France is more expensive that the book's price.
> ...


 Julien check with your local library, you might find it there. Or go to a good book seller and ask them if they can order it for you.


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

InkedApparel said:


> Katrina ,
> do you know any links for plans for a good exposure unit with a vacum system?
> 
> Thanks
> ...


Here are plans I found by going to google. They have them for sale now but years ago when I got mine they were free. 

Vacuum Exposure Unit Plans

I am sure the free ones are still out there somewhere. I only looked at the first few hits in google.

Katrina


----------



## tpitman (Jul 30, 2007)

The book is worth the money. You'll eventually find all the info in it online through google, youtube, and screen printing forums like this one, but for someone starting out, it'll put in your hands a really good, basic overview of the business. You'll be able to ask better questions on forums with some understanding under your belt.


----------



## tpitman (Jul 30, 2007)

The author sells both the book and a digital version with video at his site: T-Biz Network


----------



## On the Rocks (Aug 2, 2011)

veedub3 said:


> Here are plans I found by going to google. They have them for sale now but years ago when I got mine they were free.
> 
> Vacuum Exposure Unit Plans
> 
> ...


Has anyone made any of the items from the plans on this website?

The conveyor dryer looks very professional from the photo - I downloaded it off the webpage and blow it up to see it better. I does look the business.

[media]http://www.boomstrike.com/images/P/dryer.jpg[/media]
DIY Screen Printing Equipment :: Screen Printing Equipment Plans :: Conveyor Dryer PLans

Flash dryer
[media]http://www.boomstrike.com/images/P/flash.jpg[/media]

Exposure unit
[media]http://www.boomstrike.com/images/P/expose.jpg[/media]

The other stuff looks ok as well but interested to know if anyone has actually made any of the kit in the plans.


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

On the Rocks said:


> Has anyone made any of the items from the plans on this website?
> 
> The conveyor dryer looks very professional from the photo - I downloaded it off the webpage and blow it up to see it better. I does look the business.
> 
> ...



Sorry to say but I did not use the plans I downloaded. I made my own exposure unit flying by the seat of my pants. I would have to agree that the conveyor dryer looks good.


----------



## On the Rocks (Aug 2, 2011)

veedub3 said:


> Sorry to say but I did not use the plans I downloaded. I made my own exposure unit flying by the seat of my pants. I would have to agree that the conveyor dryer looks good.


Yeah Katrina it was the conveyor that was of most interest to me. There are plans a plenty for exposure units and I have my eye on one another member has put up.
There is some discussion about diy flash dryers (and concerns over potential safety)

Nothing on the conveyor dryers. 

In theory it is not rocket science.

Motor driving rollers and belt with a potentiometer to control the speed.
A heater with a thermometer/thermostat/control for temperature..

All housed in a metal box.

Well that is the theory. I think the ultimate test would be the sheet metal work involved.


----------

